# ShoppingBill.com-Supermarket Price Comparison



## ajapale (15 May 2004)

www.shoppingbill.com/index.html
Check this out for shopping around.
ajapale


----------



## gerry (15 May 2004)

*shopping bill*

Oh no not another messageboard


----------



## ajapale (15 May 2004)

*Re: shopping bill*

(blank - original response was intemperate)
ajapale


----------



## Sarsfield (16 May 2004)

I like the site.  I wish it well.


----------



## gerry (16 May 2004)

*me too*

Yes I agree it is a good idea - maybe they could include the prices of prescription drugs also!!


----------



## EvilDoctorK (17 May 2004)

*Re: me too*

Interesting idea... hopefully they keep it updated as that will be the challenge

on a side note - I presume they intend to make money from the advertising - it is therefore more than a bit odd that you can't actually click on the ads :eek


----------



## rainyday (17 May 2004)

*Re: me too*



> maybe they could include the prices of prescription drugs also!!


Why don't you make a start on this yourself, Gerry?


----------



## WaterWater (17 May 2004)

*Cheaper petrol*

Can anyone tell me where Upr.Church Street is in Churchtown as I see there is a petrol station there selling cheaper cost petrol.?


----------



## tell me this and tell me no more (24 May 2004)

*Re: Shopping Bill*

Yay! at last!


----------



## cuchullain (25 May 2004)

*shopping around*

My better half bought that george foreman double grill last saturday. Way cheaper than Index in Newry. Its not in the current Northern Ireland argos book, but Superquinnpoints can be exchanged for Argos vouchers and on the box there is a series of numbers that look suspiciously like Argos catalogue numbers. as I said above it was way cheaper than Newry.and I can see it being used out the back this year in place of the bbq. Just need an extension cable and a table top.


----------



## garrettod (1 Jun 2004)

*Re: shopping around*

Best of luck to this site

- as mentioned above, it's success will depend on how up to date it can be kept  

Regards

G>
www.Rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## gerard17023 (1 Aug 2004)

*Re: shopping around*

i live in nenagh co .tipperary and petrol unleaded is retailing at 93.9c per litre. it is located at gortlandroe st conlons rd and  i hope this info benefits all motorists passing near nenagh the name is kellys filling station
                       kindest regards to all posters
                          gerard17023


----------



## N0elC (3 Aug 2004)

*Re: shopping around*

I've often used [broken link removed] to locate the cheapest fuel in any given area.

It's not more than two weeks out of date.


----------



## coinin (7 Aug 2004)

*shopping around*

shell kilmainham - tends to be cheaper than most and you get please and thank you from the staff - long time since I heard that sadly from most outlets.


----------



## jules312 (2 Feb 2005)

*Re: shopping around*

went on this site for the first time...and can't believe how good it is
i had been in tesco and superquinn myself earlier checking out the special offers...and there site is on the nail
would have saved myself some shoe leather if i found this site earlier
will definitely surf before walking next time
J


----------

